# Brand new HP C3180 [AIO]



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I have a brand new HP C3180 All In One printer for sale. It comes with everything you need, manuals, guides, cords, drivers, etc ...

Retail is at $99.99 I believe? ... will sell it for $85 shipped or best offer, let me know. This is again a brand new printer, never been used. 

PM me if your interested!


----------

